# Snow Tandem Engine



## Maxine (Dec 12, 2010)

I am starting off on my first model engine build. It's going to be a Snow tandem horizontally opposed double acting design. I bought the plans but for most of the parts I am also going to draft them up in CAD (Alibre). I am doing that because I want the CAD practice and also some of the machine work will be done on CNC machines so I can take the CAD to CAM easily. I am sure I will need help along the way but I am looking forward to my first build. I really want to do a V8 but I figured I need practice first. I would appreciate helpful comments along the way!

Maxi 

So to start off here is the external water pump design.


----------



## Maxine (Dec 12, 2010)

Here is the impeller and a spare after cutting. Note I reduced the number of vanes to 5.


----------



## kvom (Dec 12, 2010)

That's an ambitious engine for a first build. Good luck. Check out joe d's build thread.


----------



## Maxine (Dec 12, 2010)

I found Joe's build thread, thanks! Good motivation and some good ideas there for me.


----------



## ttrikalin (Dec 12, 2010)

Maxi, this is CNC-ed? if not, can you drop a hint on the setup?

Very nice work! :bow: :bow:

I will be following the build,

take care, 

tom in MA


----------



## Maxine (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes the impeller was cut on my CNC mill with a 1/8" ball end mill so the picture of the finished part still in the vise jaws is all the set up there was for that part.


----------



## Maxine (Dec 12, 2010)

Here's the basic components of the cylinder all drawn up. Colors are just used to show individual components in the assembly.


----------



## joe d (Dec 12, 2010)

Maxine

Good to see another Snow build starting. I'm still twiddling dials as opposed to writing G-code, but I can certainly see where CNC capabilities would have lessened the load on some of the parts for this thing! Have fun, and keep the pictures coming 
I'm at the "got all the parts made, now only have to get it running" stage, saw one running in Windsor Vt a few weeks ago just to give me inspiration.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Maxine (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Joe. I saw your build thread. Your engine is beautiful. I have most of mine drawn in CAD now (the parts I need anyway). Here is a shot of the assembly. Time to purchase some material and start cutting.


----------



## swilliams (Dec 14, 2010)

Maxine, I've just managed to get my hands on the book for the Snow. Will be following with interest

Steve


----------



## Maxine (Dec 22, 2010)

Finally had some some free time in the shop to start making the cylinders.

Drilling with 1 inch drill.





Boring to final size.


----------



## joe d (Dec 22, 2010)

Maxine

Don't stop now, you're almost done :big:.

In the CAD model you posted above, the rocker arms & spark-plug holes are mirrored from their original orientation:
are you making a "left-handed" Snow? My brain would hurt trying to keep that straight!

Cheers, Joe


----------



## hitandmissman (Dec 22, 2010)

I also plan someday to build the Snow. Have the book and purchased the ignition system, seals, and the gears. I will be following along with your build. I have an old Smithy lathe and an X2 mill. But am curious as to what CNC machine you are using?


----------



## Maxine (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep, it was easier to just sketch and mirror. I'm happy someone noticed, there are a couple of other details that aren't quite right in the CAD sketches because they are works in progress. I was wondering when/if someone would comment.  



			
				joe d  said:
			
		

> Maxine
> 
> Don't stop now, you're almost done :big:.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxine (Dec 22, 2010)

Ya I need to get around to purchasing the ignition stuff and seals too. I'm going to make the gears. This will be a real slow build though so no hurry. I ordered plans on Monday for a V4 as well so if I start trying to do both at once it will be a really, really slow build. 

As far as shop equipment goes the machines are both Haas. The lathe is a TL-1 and my mill is a TM-1. The CAD I use is Alibre Design and the CAM is either Alibre CAM or Mastercam (I'll use mostly Alibre CAM). 

If I may ask, where did you order the electronics from? Are suppliers listed in the book? When my book came I just started sketching up parts so I have to admit I haven't actually read the text yet.  




			
				hitandmissman  said:
			
		

> I also plan someday to build the Snow. Have the book and purchased the ignition system, seals, and the gears. I will be following along with your build. I have an old Smithy lathe and an X2 mill. But am curious as to what CNC machine you are using?


----------



## hitandmissman (Dec 22, 2010)

I ordered the electronics from Roy Sholl at S/S machine www.cncengines.com. Great guy to talk with. He has an article on the set up in the Jan/Feb Home shop machinist. If you are going to use this set up some of the dimensions do change on the distributor bushing and distributor driver. He also has the required seals for the Snow.


----------

